# Kawasaki Prairie Help



## tx1911 (Sep 1, 2009)

My wife's uncle is letting me use his Kawasaki Prairie 700 for the season, because he doesn't run it as much as it needs to be run. It's currently got a couple of issues I'd like to get worked out before I return it to him, as a thank you for letting me use it. First is the carburetor seems to be clogged. I'm going to try some seafoam and see if that clears it up, then disassembly for a good cleaning if the seafoam doesn't work. The second and most pressing issue (forgive the pun) is that when using the hand brake, the brakes on the front left tire lock up. It can only be remedied by putting it into reverse and driving a short distance. The foot brake works fine, but as I said, if I can fix it for him, I'd like to. Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

See if draining the bowl on the carb works. If not remove and clean the jets (sand maybe). Remove all gas in tank and refil with fresh.

Brakes. Try putting on new pads and while your at it clean up the calipers and do a good inspection. EBC pads should be about $30 a set..

Good luck..


----------



## boyk007 (Aug 17, 2009)

I agree with him ^

If your gonna try to fix the brake problem I would just replace the sticking caliper. Had too many that I tried to fix and only ended up replacing.


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

first try a new sparkplug. i have found that that fixes most problems with a bike that see little ride time. as for the brakes, are they disk or drum up front?


----------



## tx1911 (Sep 1, 2009)

iridered2003 said:


> first try a new sparkplug. i have found that that fixes most problems with a bike that see little ride time. as for the brakes, are they disk or drum up front?


Disk up front.


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

i take it that the front handbrake is hydro and not cable? if hydro, look for any brackets that may hold the rubber brake line and see if they are rusted. if so. spread them apart a little bit and see if that helps. pm me a phone number and maybe we can talk about it.


----------



## Toddbo34 (Jul 30, 2006)

I have had a few Kawasaki's and currently own a 2003 650 and my Dad has a 2007 650. They both don't like old gas. If there is any old gas at all in the tank it needs to be drained. This has happened to mine about 4 times after letting it sit for 6 months or so. My Dad's has done the same thing. As for the brakes.......just have to tear it down and see whats causing it.


----------



## DRFTWD (May 26, 2009)

Draining both bowls on the bike. This is a v-twin and it is a pain to get to the drain plugs. I would first check the air filter and give it a good cleaning. It is a factory filter make sure you check the metal screen that holds the filter in place and blow it out with some air. Seafoam is great no need to drain all the gas just run it for a little bit to get that seafoam all in the fuel system. Pull your plugs and give them a good cleaning ...hit the ends with some fine grit sandpaper and spray some carb cleaner on them and a small shot down the holes. Also check the inside of the plug wire. Put a little electrical grease or spray on the inside of the wire. These bike also have electronic fuel pumps. You can and it is not hard pull the sending unit and clean the small fillter in the pump but i would try everything else first. As for the brakes ....clean the calipers for dirt, rocks, sticks anything like that and get some new pads


----------

